# Inviting Neighbors



## ZACTAK (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I am planning on having a Birthday/Halloween party the weekend before Halloween. I live in an apartment complex, and have never really met any of my neighbors. I have been debating on whether I should invite my neighbors to the party, but I'm not sure whether I should or not. I am going to have at least 12-20 friends over to celebrate. I live in a complex that has a good mix of younger and older people, and families. 

I can't decide whether to invite them, because firstly, all my friends are early to late 20's and I believe most of my immediate neighbors are middle-aged or older. I'm not sure they would enjoy themselves being around such younger people. Also, by inviting them, I am drawing attention to my party. This culd be good or bad. It could be good in that if we are too loud, either A. they'd dismiss it as a party that they knew about or B. they'd be more willing to stop by and ask us to be quieter instead of calling security. It could be bad in that they could be looking for too much noise and automatically get the party shut down. I've never had a party at this apartment, but I have at past apartments and never had any noise complaints... what is everyone's thoughts on inviting my neighbors?


----------



## ZACTAK (Sep 20, 2008)

I also meant to say my party doesn't start until 10PM.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, if you have them all at your party, then they cant complain about noise, haha. I would probably tell them about your party, and just ask em if they want to come. You may get alot, or maybe not that many. It would be a good way to get to know them, and would probably be alot of fun.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

At the very least give them a heads up about the party. Say you're having some friends over and throw in that they're welcome to stop by if they'd like. They can make the decision themselves if they want to come, you'll probably get a lot of "thanks, but that's ok" type responses, especially from the older set and families. And they'll know that at 10pm Halloween night, there may be a little noise to deal with and no surprises are thrown their way. Luckily, Halloween falls on a Friday this year, so you won't have as many grumpy "I have to work" people to deal with that night.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Why are you starting at 10pm?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

My question too...

Your inviting neighbors to a party that does not start until 10 in an apartment complex... you are taking your life into your own hands even before you decide to invite them or not...

Change the start time to 8 - invite your neighbors. The ones that want to stay will. But on top of that - be responsible. If you have a fun party that does not get out of hand - the word will spread - an be bigger next year.


----------



## ZACTAK (Sep 20, 2008)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> At the very least give them a heads up about the party. Say you're having some friends over and throw in that they're welcome to stop by if they'd like. They can make the decision themselves if they want to come, you'll probably get a lot of "thanks, but that's ok" type responses, especially from the older set and families. And they'll know that at 10pm Halloween night, there may be a little noise to deal with and no surprises are thrown their way. Luckily, Halloween falls on a Friday this year, so you won't have as many grumpy "I have to work" people to deal with that night.


I'm actually having my party the Saturday before Halloween because my birthday is the Sunday before. But still, most everyone won't have to work the next day.


halloweengoddessrn said:


> Why are you starting at 10pm?





edwood saucer said:


> My question too...
> 
> Your inviting neighbors to a party that does not start until 10 in an apartment complex... you are taking your life into your own hands even before you decide to invite them or not...
> 
> Change the start time to 8 - invite your neighbors. The ones that want to stay will. But on top of that - be responsible. If you have a fun party that does not get out of hand - the word will spread - an be bigger next year.


I'm starting it at 10PM, because the party is primarily a drinking party. People in their twenties don't tend to go to parties until later at night. I had a party a year ago and had the start time at 8PM. No one showed up until after 10 and they all complained the start time was too early. I sat there for two hours twiddling my thumbs while I waited. So, I've decided to start it at 10PM. Our apartments are fairly sound proof. I never hear any of my neighbors.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Always meet your nieghbors. They are the ones that watch your stuff while you are away. If they have met you, they are more likely to call you and talk if they have a problem with you. 

Who knows? You may end up liking some of them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

we invite the neighbors next door to us and then the house next to them...then theres 2 empty lots and the next house ( older people)so they are far enough away it won't bother them..on the other side of our house is a field and then a house, that guy may come.
There's church across street, so not many neighbors to worry about here.
The only ones that may hear us is across the river. But we have been doing this for 12yrs now and no one has ever complained.

But then again this is a house party outside, and partially in the bar downstairs.


----------

